
Fluffy Clouds Have API Backbones Pt.2 - altsang
https://www.lunchbadger.com/fluffy-clouds-api-backbones-pt-2/
======
skar5151
Is this the right math ? 1 microservice = 1 REST API endpoint = 1 container =
1 node process ?

~~~
altsang
There are no hard rules about how to divide up your microservices and how
atomic each one can be. This is an example at the lowest level as projected by
Nginx.

We recommend deploying microservices that are encapsulated by domain because
1. locality of operations, 2. dependencies are going to require you rev as a
unit. For us, that model could be running in it's own container or with
several other related models.

